# Comparison pictures?



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Would anyone be willing to share pictures of the worst your dogs looked when you transitioned them to raw, and how wonderful they look now? I could really use some hope and inspiration.

I'll join in with current pics of George as soon as I can get a side-view shot of him... and then hopefully in the future I can add a "wonderful" picture. Corona has never really looked bad during the transition, but I am hoping she'll get to look even better than she does now.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Before:












After:















I couldn't get her to gain any weight before raw. I will never go back to kibble!


Edit: Here are a couple more pictures I dug up.


Before:











After:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a few..

Piper at almost a year old, this was after going through treatment for Demodex and other various skin issues. You can see how blotchy her coat is:










This was Piper 9wks. into raw:










And 5 months in:










6 months:










Wilson honestly hasn't changed much, but this is him 5wks. into the switch:










And Sako, who I could NOT keep weight on before switching.. before:










1 month in:










He's gained I think 5lbs. since switching, and quite a bit of muscle too.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Scout on Evo, this was when I first agreed to take her in









On Acana









And after a year on pmr



















Lily I think there was a huge difference if you had seen her in person before and after, but it just doesn't carry through in pics. Her detox was DIGUSTING!
This is her on Evo, she was about 2 in this pic, she didn't fully fill out until she was 3 btw. She's always been ripped, but her muscles really filled out on PMR.









On Acana grain free









On PMR


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

All these dogs look good, but kady05 - WOW, just wow. The muscle definition is so obvious and their coats are just aglow. Wow.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Maritan said:


> All these dogs look good, but kady05 - WOW, just wow. The muscle definition is so obvious and their coats are just aglow. Wow.


Thank you!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i never took photos of Snorkels about two months into raw because I was embarrassed of how she looked. I wish I had now.

She went completely bald on about 30 percent of her body, and her skin is dark and shiny so it really stood out against her light red coat. She looked horrible. Her tail was completely bald like a rat's. 

and this was AFTER raw started. She was doing so well in other areas I just figured it was a side effect i could live with. But it's all back now and it's a really nice shiny coat.

So i don't know if you are having coat issues, or muscle tone issues, but i suspect everything will improve.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Fortunately, Noodles always looked damn good and really cute 
She's always had soft hair, good skin and weight and beautiful clear eyes. Her hair is a little softer now and her teeth are much whiter. But appearance-wise that's all that changed, nothing needed to change 

HOWEVER, her bladder is now the way it should be lol. She used to have stones and infections and now doesn't have any!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

This is really not the worse that Maddie looked because she looked even worse when she came into the shelter in early April. I got her in late May or early June and she had already lost a little weight. I got her on better kibble and fish oil then started her on PMR on July 2. Her hair was even more yellow than in the first two pictures and now she is much more red in color. The last picture I think was taken in August. I don't have any new ones as my camera is off getting fixed and I fear I may never get it back.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> View attachment 6296
> View attachment 6297
> View attachment 6298
> This is really not the worse that Maddie looked because she looked even worse when she came into the shelter in early April. I got her in late May or early June and she had already lost a little weight. I got her on better kibble and fish oil then started her on PMR on July 2. Her hair was even more yellow than in the first two pictures and now she is much more red in color. The last picture I think was taken in August. I don't have any new ones as my camera is off getting fixed and I fear I may never get it back.


How much does she weigh? I think she looks really good in that last photo.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I tried to look this up the other day and I can't find my vet bill when I had to take her into the vet because her eye swole up. When she came into the shelter she was 68.5 lbs and she was I want to say 56 lbs when we went to the vets. This picture was in August so maybe 58 lbs. She is actually a little thinner now and I think she looks better in this picture but for some reason she's not gaining much weight even though I'm trying to put a little back on her. I'm not trying real hard because I think she's better thinner than to heavy because she is a little weak in the back end.
I think she may need some joint supplement. But thanks I think she looks sooooooooooo much better, I wish I had a better picture of her when she came in but it's just a head shot. You kind of can see how bad her hair looked but no body shot.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

It is hard to capture my dogs change in a picture. Mikey lost the bit of weight I couldn't get him to lose but he looks GREAT now. They all have the nicest breath, soft shiny coats...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I posted a few of these just recently but am always happy to show off my kids again. :wink:

This was Toby right after switching to raw. He has many health issues so his coat and skin seriously reflected it. 









He looks amazing now considering his general health (which has greatly improved) as well as his age. He's 11 now.









And this is Natalia. She has a genetic disorder called follicular dysplasia. This was her right after coming to my house. Sorry the picture is blurry but it's the only one I could find where you can see her body pretty well. She felt like sandpaper.









Now her skin feels like a baby's skin and she's gained a little much needed weight.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Here's my girl Briana right after switching to raw.









And a photo taken just the other day. She's 11 yrs old and hasn't looked this good in years. Her coat is silky and she's at a much healthier weight.









And although I have tons of pictures of Bailey before raw she has always looked great. The only real improvement I see in her are her teeth and her coat is softer. She's also 11 yrs old.









I have several more dogs obviously from my signature picture but other than their teeth they look pretty much the same. Sabrina is in my profile pic right now and she's so shiny you could be blinded in the sun looking at her! All my guys love their raw though and we're glad to be able to provide them with the best!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I posted a few of these just recently but am always happy to show off my kids again. :wink:
> 
> This was Toby right after switching to raw. He has many health issues so his coat and skin seriously reflected it.
> 
> ...


WOW! You really can see the difference in her skin! She looks so soft and smooth as oppose to the before that looks SOOOOO dry and rough.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow some impressive changes!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> WOW! You really can see the difference in her skin! She looks so soft and smooth as oppose to the before that looks SOOOOO dry and rough.


It's like night and day. She literally felt like sandpaper. I think I could have filed my nails on her skin! Here's a closeup shot of her back before most of her hair fell out and you can see how scaly it was. Isn't this a pretty look? :smile:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I thought both my dogs were pretty healthy-looking before they started raw, but pulling out these old pics has changed my mind...

Malcolm and Lila in July/August


















Malcolm and Lila from the last couple of weeks (NB: they are TOO SKINNY, but this is NOT raw-related - they caught a virus over Xmas and lost a bunch of weight). They both have SUPER shiny coats and good muscles. Malcolm hasn't had any ear trouble since switching over. Overall, they are doing brilliantly!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

They are beautiful. You'll have to post more pics when they gain back to normal weight!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> They are beautiful. You'll have to post more pics when they gain back to normal weight!


Thank you! They're looking better already since our new raw-friendly vet suggested I bump them up to feeding 3% projected adult weight - I'll post some update pics on Friday.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow every one, your dogs all look great


----------

